# HTU Virginia Beach Carpet Season



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

On Thursday October 28th our race schedule will change. 

Thursday October 21st the track will be CLOSED for cleaning and preparing for the winter season

Thursday evenings from 4 - 7:30 will become open practice. $5 fee. Starting OCT 28th.

Saturday October 30th will be the opener for Saturday carpet racing for the winter. $10 for first enrty $5 for any additional entries. Track will be open at 10 a.m. Register by 12:00 and racing starts around 12:15.

Questions / Comments?


----------

